# 3 Alberta gamers looking for a few more



## center66 (Mar 2, 2012)

3 guys in their late 20's, all oilfield workers want to get a group together to game fairly regularly.  Traditionally we game 3.5 Faerun setting but we arent locked into that, its just sorta what we have stuck with since 2nd Ed.  All of us can DM if need be.


----------



## Scary (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello, do u still play D&D?


----------

